# repeindre sa voiture partiellement



## naas (4 Février 2006)

> *Le Bar MacG *Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


Essayons donc 



Bonjour les gens 
Je cherche à repeindre partiellement ma voiture, car j'ai des rayures assez profondes sur les cotés.
J'ai déjà gratté, bouché les rayures profondes, lissé, passé au papier de ver 600 et 1200, j'ai la peinture en bombe correspondant à la ref de renault, ok pas de soucis.

J'ai donc passé la peinture avec une suite de voiles legers et croisés, mais à la fin j'ai un résultat qui d'un point de vue couleur est identique, mais par contre cela ne brille pas et quand je passe la main dessus je sens que ça accroche avec un aspect mat, bref ça deconne.

que dois je faire ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Faut attendre l'été et aller sur les marchés, t'as toujours plein de mecs qui ont un super produit pour ça...
En général, ils foutent le feu au capot de leur Mercedes, ils l'éteignent, et ils font "tadaaaaaa"!!

Je suis sûr que c'est ça qu'il te faut.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

Accélérer ?


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2006)

La référence couleur est la même, mais la peinture de voiture est une peinture à cuire. Donc si tu veux avoir un résultat "comme neuf ça sort de chez le concessionnaire/garagiste", il te faudrait un four. 
Sinon, il existe de la peinture à cuire avec laquelle tu peux te débrouiller avec un chalumeau, c'est ce qu'utilise certain motards. Donc peut-être que les bikers de Macgé pourront t'aider.


----------



## naas (4 Février 2006)

Sérieux ? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2006)

passe un coup de papier de verre très fin sur toute la voiture : tu auras un aspect mat très sympatique et uniforme    
Et après tu pourras toujours passer un coup de polish pour récupérer de la brillance


----------



## naas (4 Février 2006)

merci de vos conseil :sleep: ..........


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2006)

Sérieusement (ou presque) : il y a ça mais il faut être inscrit... je n'ai pas osé.

http://services.x2board.org/309gtic..._jantes_alu_309_gtigti16-2217/messages-1.html


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ? :mouais:



Ben, oui.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> passe un coup de papier de verre très fin sur toute la voiture : tu auras un aspect mat très sympatique et uniforme
> Et après tu pourras toujours passer un coup de polish pour récupérer de la brillance


Sérieux ?
Ben oui


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ?
> Ben oui



En plus, je suis plus sérieux que lui. D'abord!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

> Pour parler sérieusement de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


 





_Le message que vous avez inséré est trop petit..._​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> passe un coup de papier de verre très fin sur toute la voiture : tu auras un aspect mat très sympatique et uniforme



ce qui a pour avantage supplémentaire de renforcer l'adhérence lors d'un passage sur le toit 

_ben vi, ça t'évite de chainer... _ :rateau:​


----------



## golf (4 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> que dois je faire ?


Ne te prends pas trop la tête


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ne te prends pas trop la tête



il t'arrive d'être sérieux ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Une nuit sans lune*
désosser une voiture de même modèle et de même teinte.

Et interchanger les pièces de carosserie.


----------



## Nobody (4 Février 2006)

Changer de voiture?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

te garer dans une cité de banlieue 



_et là ce ne seront plus des rayures mais des cloques..._ :rateau:​


----------



## naas (4 Février 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'on rigole ouaouhhhh  manque plus que des cocktail avec du sanpeligrino yeah :king:


----------



## bugman (4 Février 2006)

Tu achetes un 4*4 :
L'interet c'est que tu peux le recouvrir de boue !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ? :mouais:


QI 
?

Tu plaisantes là ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il existe de la peinture à cuire avec laquelle tu peux te débrouiller avec un chalumeau





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> te garer dans une cité de banlieue




*Tout d'abord peindre dans l'après midi*
puis garer sa bagnole en banlieue sensible en soirée
et venir chercher le tout au petit matin.







 
:rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Essayons donc
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour les gens




J'avais bien que je faisais un essai remarque ..., et bien merci à tous, c'etait une experience formidable, nous avons vécu des moments inoubliable, grâce  à tous aujourd'hui un esprit de corp est né entre nous, des liens inalienables nous unissent à jamais, mes amis, mes camarades merci, nous ressortons grandis de cette fabuleuse épopée, compagnons unis de tous pays je vous le dit:


_
finaly not (plus the fact that this post gonna be flooded whitin 10 minutes)
_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Pourquoi "nous" alors qu'il y a des "je" et des "tu" ?


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

Je suis outré 

Personne n'a donné ce magnifique lien que notre ami naas pourrait utiliser. 

J'ai même trouvé pour les Renault (apparemment c'est que qu'il a), c'est une solution imparable contre les problèmes de peinture : ici

Franchement des fois vous pourriez être sérieux


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

Toi lis les liens que l'on te donne


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Toi lis les liens que l'on te donne


Quoi ils sont pas bien mes liens ?


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

Je parle des miens


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je parle des miens


Haaaaaaaaa !!! No comment 




(c'est que j'arrivais réellement pas à trouver en plus , tu sais moi et la réflexion  )


----------



## duracel (5 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> tu sais moi et la réflexion  )



Avec cette belle peinture, ça devrait bien refléchir maintenant.


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

N'empêche qu'il y a quelques temps je me plaignais de ne pas voir de section Mod et Tuning sur le forum, mais quand je vois les ravages sur les voitures déjà, je me dit que c'est pas plus mal qu'on ne bidouille que l'apparence de l'OS


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vous le dit:
> 
> 
> _
> ...




Si tu veux qu'on ferme t'as qu'à le demander plutôt que de te montrer désagréable ...


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

Tu n'as pas pus resister hein 

bon et sinon donc pas de conseils ? (en peinture s'entends    )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Benha j'ai pas vu de demande de piratage alors pourquoi fermer



Il est vrai que tu n'en as pas encore proposé.

Maintenant tu sais très bien où tu as posté ton sujet et que tu auras des réponses sérieuses et d'autres moins. Si les réponses ne te plaisent pas, on peut fermer le fil et on en parle plus.
Quand au flood, je m'en charge.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas pus resister hein



Ca y est t'as fini d'éditer ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que tu attende une demande de moi, hein grand garçon


Non je n'en ai pas besoin, mais tes réactions sont méprisantes envers les posts qui sont fait ici. S'ils ne te plaisent pas, s'ils ne conviennent pas à ta demande, et je suis sérieux, on peut fermer. 
Maintenant, si tu penses que j'ai envie de fermer parce que tu me fais chier, grand bien te fasse de penser celà


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Y a un sujet sur le bricolage au Bar. Avec de très bon liens...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Essayons donc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je serais toi, je la jeterais et m'acheterais un vélo ou une paire de Rollers à la place. 
Ca pourri moins l'atmosphère : Un amoureux de la nature.
Cela dit s'il elle te sert pour ton boulot, c'est un autre problème, mais comme disait l'autre "ne te prend pas la tête"
Amicalement.


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

Oui mais bon j'ai qu'une voiture et si j'amène mes enfants à l'école en roller ou vélo ça va pas être vraiment super comme solution.
et arriver à l"école ou au boulot avec un bagnolle rouillé et rayée :sleep:

et pour le vélo j'ai ma moto merci.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un sujet sur le bricolage au Bar. Avec de très bon liens...


Si si. Ou alors tu as ouvert se fil pour qu'il dérape ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

Ca change rien pour la moto. Moto = pollution.
 Pour tes enfants je comprend, bien que je n'ais jamais eu recours a de véhicules motorisés pour emmener ma fille à l'école, et ça fait 11 ans que ça dure.


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

Et tu fait comment pour faire 35 kilomêtre pour aller au boulot ? en vélo :bebe:
et ma moto "pollution" est équipé d'un pot catalytique.


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

Je regrette sincèrement que tu n'aies pas eu de réponse à tes questions !! Par contre, te serais*t'il possible de nous prévenir le jour où tu la vendras, à fin d'éviter que par mégarde nous ne répondions à ton annonce.

D'avance merci


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fait comment pour faire 35 kilomêtre pour aller au boulot ? en vélo :bebe:
> et ma moto "pollution" est équipé d'un pot catalytique.



Ok, je capitule vu les conditions


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fait comment pour faire 35 kilomêtre pour aller au boulot ? en vélo :bebe:
> et ma moto "pollution" est équipé d'un pot catalytique.


Il y a un sujet Bricolage, qui s'appelle "Bricolage" (sic), et qui donne des liens de forums hyper pointus. Tu y trouverais toutes les solutions, mais tu ne le veux pas.


----------



## golf (5 Février 2006)

Tiens


----------



## naas (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un sujet Bricolage, qui s'appelle "Bricolage" (sic), et qui donne des liens de forums hyper pointus.


ok merci

_euh par contre forum hyper pointu tu es sûr   _


EDIT 2 J'ai eu des réponses d'un autre forum par le modérateur ou il apparaît qu'il manque le vernis, car c'est une peinture+vernis, donc direction le magasin pour acheter le vernis qui va bien _(il va falloir que je demande au vendeur pourquoi il ne me l'a pas dit  )_


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tiens


Ils font des beaux trucquages photoshop chez les garragistes hein?


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ils font des beaux trucquages photoshop chez les garragistes hein?


ouais ça sent le fake à plein pif


----------



## Pifou (7 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des réponses d'un autre forum par le modérateur ou il apparaît qu'il manque le vernis, car c'est une peinture+vernis, donc direction le magasin pour acheter le vernis qui va bien _(il va falloir que je demande au vendeur pourquoi il ne me l'a pas dit  )_


 
Je pense que tu as ta réponse. J'avais repeins la Twingo de ma femme il y a quelques années (elle s'était gratté l'aile arrière droite contre un mur en béton  ) et après application de la peinture et du vernis que m'avait vendus le gars de chez Renault le résultat était plutôt réussi ... j'avais fignolé avec un petit coup de polish et à la revente, personne n'a remarqué qu'il s'agissait d'un travail d'amateur


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Un bon polish c''est nickel !
Mai faut bien frotter un bon moment !
Pour les grosses rayures ca marche aussi, sur ma golf que j'ai revendue, y'avait une big rayure derrière profonde j'usqu'à la tôle. En polishant 2 jours je lai eu


----------

